# wiring kato turnout with toggles



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

Know it`s a simple thing but I can`t figure out how to operate kato turnouts with toggles. I don`t want to use the bulky Kato controllers


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Check on YouTube mike fifer or equivalent


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

TNTWOLTEMD said:


> Know it`s a simple thing but I can`t figure out how to operate kato turnouts with toggles. I don`t want to use the bulky Kato controllers



TNTWOLTEMD;

First of all, the only toggle switches that would be safe to use on Kato turnouts would be the Double Pole Double Throw center off (DPDT c/o) momentary, spring loaded to the center off position, type.

This is because Kato uses a unique "switch machine" (the electromechanical mechanism that moves the point rails) inside their turnouts. While Atlas, Peco, and Bachmann, turnouts all have "twin-coil" switch machines, Kato uses a single coil to attract one of two permanent magnets at opposite ends of a plastic stick. Which magnet the single coil attracts depends on the DC polarity applied to the coil. NOTE: DC (only) The other brand's twin coil machines can work on either DC or AC, but not Kato. It is strictly DC.
Either the Kato, or any of the others, will quickly fry a coil, & ruin the turnout, if any voltage is applied for more than 1 or 2 seconds. This is why momentary pushbuttons, or momentary toggle switches, are always used to operate coil type switch machines.

Your basic, "normal" toggle switch is not momentary. Flipping the toggle switch either way forms a permanent electrical connection, that stays on constantly until the toggle switch is thrown the other way. If this were used on a Kato turnout, the coil inside would go up in smoke.

Once you have the right type of toggle switch, the wiring is pretty simple. Your DPDT c/o toggle switch should have six terminal lugs, arranged in two rows of three lugs, on the bottom of the switch. The two wires from the Kato turnout (I don't use Kato turnouts, but I believe they are red & black* maybe?) should be soldered to the two center terminals on the toggle switch. The wires from a DC power supply (one positive, one negative) should be soldered to the two terminals at one end of the toggle switch. Then those same DC power supply wires should be crossed over each other, in an 'X' pattern, and soldered to the terminals at the other end of the toggle switch. 

Once wired this way, pushing the toggle one way will connect the positive voltage to the red turnout wire, and the negative voltage to the black turnout wire. Pushing the toggle switch the other way will reverse the voltage going to the turnout and move the turnout's points over to the opposite route.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan 🙂

* Kato uses paired blue & white wires for one purpose, and paired red & black wires for another. One set is track power to run the trains, and the other set is used to operate turnouts. I'm not sure which is which. Ask member "wookiechewbacca" He uses Kato turnouts and has built a small control panel using spring-loaded, center off, toggle switches. He should be able to help you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would add to Tractionfan's post that you should protect
your Kato turhnouts from BURN OUT by using a
Capacitor Discharge Unit (CDU). This device feeds
the power to your toggle switches. When you operate
a toggle to throw a turnout tyhe CDU DISCHARGES 
into the turnout motor and dies. Thus no further current
flows until toggle is released. That protects the motor
coils from burnout. One CDU will power all turnouts
on your layout.

CDUs are commercially available or you can easily
build one yourself.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

DonR said:


> I would add to Tractionfan's post that you should protect
> your Kato turhnouts from BURN OUT by using a
> Capacitor Discharge Unit (CDU). This device feeds
> the power to your toggle switches. When you operate
> ...


Don;

Would you please send your schematic for your CDU?

thanks,

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The circuit diagram that I used went with
the manuals when I sold my layout.
However, I did find this CDU circuit 
on line.



Capacitor Discharge Unit-2



Gunrunnerjohn has one also if I
remember correctly.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

DonR said:


> The circuit diagram that I used went with
> the manuals when I sold my layout.
> However, I did find this CDU circuit
> on line.
> ...


DON;

Thanks for this great info. I'll save it for the next time someone with solenoid switch machines chimes in. You sold your Layout? Why? I hope its not due to health issues?

regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tractionfan

I sold the layout because at my age I could 
no longer maintain or operate it comfortably.
That was a couple years ago when I was
still a youngster at 91.  I'm healthy, but just
not agile or steady enough to do many
chores. Even so, I expect to be around
to post my opinions on the Forum
for some time to come. Thank you
for caring.

I powered 20 some Peco twin coil
turnouts with that DCU. It's fast charging
so it doesn't miss a beat when you push
a button.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

DonR said:


> Tractionfan
> 
> I sold the layout because at my age I could
> no longer maintain or operate it comfortably.
> ...


Don;

Glad to hear you're OK, and still with us, here on the forum. You have almost twenty years on me so who knows? Maybe when I get to be your age, I'll have more problems too. Right now, I'm 74, and there are some things I can't do, like crawling under the layout, but most things on the railroad are still doable for me. 

Regards;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

DonR said:


> The circuit diagram that I used went with
> the manuals when I sold my layout.
> However, I did find this CDU circuit
> on line.
> ...


need another source for these CDUs, Australia does not allow normal shipping to USA, it cost $23 for a $12 item!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That link provided a CDU circuit that
you could build yourself. You must
have an electronic parts store down
there. The parts would be inexpensive.
Also, you might check any hobby shops.
They could have a CDU in stock.

Don


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

DonR said:


> That link provided a CDU circuit that
> you could build yourself. You must
> have an electronic parts store down
> there. The parts would be inexpensive.
> ...


down where? I`m in PA. Radio Shack don`t exist anymore. I will Google for a parts store but I`m not good at this stuff


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I no longer have the parts or tools to produce
any wiring circuits. Perhaps one of our
members could throw a CDU together
for you. It's a simple chore with the
right tools and parts.

Don


----------



## EBrown (5 mo ago)

TNTWOLTEMD said:


> down where? I`m in PA. Radio Shack don`t exist anymore. I will Google for a parts store but I`m not good at this stuff


If you have the skills, then I would suggest looking at DigiKey Electronics Home or https://www.mouser.com/ for parts. The circuits list the components you need, the PCB is the only thing you probably won't find, but you don't really "need" one, you could solder leads between parts to replicate what the PCB is doing.

I have about half the parts on-hand, I could order the other half and potentially assemble one for you (I'm in OH so it would ship USPS pretty cheap). Only problem is I'm short on time right now, so I may not be able to get to it for 4-6 weeks. (I'm moving, and most of my soldering and testing equipment is packed and in storage.) The only thing I don't have is the Kato switch to test on; however, I can test the base functionality on my bench.

If you Google search "capacitor discharge unit for kato model railways" there are a couple that pop up, eBay has one, AliExpress has one, looks like $15-35 for them in the U.S., depending on where you go.


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

EBrown said:


> If you have the skills, then I would suggest looking at DigiKey Electronics Home or https://www.mouser.com/ for parts. The circuits list the components you need, the PCB is the only thing you probably won't find, but you don't really "need" one, you could solder leads between parts to replicate what the PCB is doing.
> 
> I have about half the parts on-hand, I could order the other half and potentially assemble one for you (I'm in OH so it would ship USPS pretty cheap). Only problem is I'm short on time right now, so I may not be able to get to it for 4-6 weeks. (I'm moving, and most of my soldering and testing equipment is packed and in storage.) The only thing I don't have is the Kato switch to test on; however, I can test the base functionality on my bench.
> 
> If you Google search "capacitor discharge unit for kato model railways" there are a couple that pop up, eBay has one, AliExpress has one, looks like $15-35 for them in the U.S., depending on where you go.


thanks, after Googling all over the place,I found one, still coming from Australia but a much better shipping rate.


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

traction fan said:


> Don;
> 
> Would you please send your schematic for your CDU?
> 
> ...





TNTWOLTEMD said:


> thanks, after Googling all over the place,I found one, still coming from Australia but a much better shipping rate.


actually the UK but now I can`t find the wiring instructions. have a pair of connections marked AC DC. need DC for Kato turnouts


----------

